# Facing Existential Fears



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I just think a real step that can be taken towards overcoming DP is facing all of your existential fears. I use to think this was impossible, as I use to conceive of them as truly insurmountable. They're too scary right? Well, I can honestly say I am no longer bothered by such ideas. I think this is a long process - basically took me 8 months of looking at the fear in existence to deal with these issues. But death and my own insignificance no longer frighten me - these things are such a natural part of life. It took a lot of meditating on these ideas to reach this point though, but DP forced me to look at these things square in the face. For me DP has evolved out of the realm of thought and more into a purely unpleasant sensation that follows me throughout the day. Nevertheless, I am happy my mind is not plagued with such anxiety anymore. I think it is important to recognize that existential thoughts are a symptom of DP that can be dealt with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> I just think a real step that can be taken towards overcoming DP is facing all of your existential fears. I use to think this was impossible, as I use to conceive of them as truly insurmountable. They're too scary right?


exactly. even when you really decide like "im gon face all my fears dont matter what", when those terrible existential fears creep into your mind, there's always a moment when you really feel like if you go even more one step towards them, you either die or go totally insane.

you know

_"On the other side of your greatest fears lives your greatest life."_ - Robin Sharma


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I am going through this right now and it's terrifying I can't stop crying I feel like I have come to some weird realization . I need a little advice that it will pass and maybe why I am
Experiencing this . Nobody understands


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Katie,

I can absolutely assure you that this will pass. Not as a doctor or as a guru, but just as someone who has been through the exact same thing. For a long period during DP - the existential thoughts I had simply terrified me. I just felt lost. However, I will say that the longer you confront these thoughts the less they will concern you. I know this may seem like a played out answer. But, really understand what you are afraid of. Look the dragon in the eyes. I know this may be hard with concepts like infinity or death. But realise that they are just a concepts, ideas in our heads that we have attached meaning to.

My sense is these thoughts are like grieving - you said you were crying - I cried a lot in the thick of my existential DP thoughts as well. But the grieving is a process and it will most likely pass. I found myself very angry as I slowly emerged from sadness. I hope I have been helpful. let me know how you're doing katiej.

best,

Phoenix


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you so much! so have your existential fears left you? at least a little? its what brings on most of my anxiety... like really deep thoughts.. i ahve never cried so hard. it really is like im grieving. and wen im crying i dunno what about but i was like numb this time last year and really out of my body.. but the emotionaly pain is very much real now. its like buried stuff is coming up thjat i cant deal with or have never let myself feel before... but the exixtential thoughts are coming on so strong that i end up debilitated with fear.. it feels like nothing makes sense.. yet a part of me seems to understand how to act normal appear normal etc, but it feels weird to do so.. does this sound familiar? 
thanks for replying


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Having such thoughts isn't weird. Everybody works through them in their own ways. It's good to deal with them, to try to work through them to a degree instead of simply trying to ignore and bury them. But , there's no reason either to obsess about them to the point of them being debilitating though. It can be hard at times, but given enough patience and time, these thoughts usually do work themselves out in one way or another. And , you never, know, they could lead to some good paths...


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i hope so gill... have u had these thoughts urself ?or gotten passed them.. it seems that these thoughts will never leave but maybe that just how low i feel...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Good job pd


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Did anyone else feel like there's no point to anything like it's all too scarey and theres no way out of this way of thinking ? Just need some reassurence again really having it rough


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

minddddddfulness


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

katiej said:


> Did anyone else feel like there's no point to anything like it's all too scarey and theres no way out of this way of thinking ? Just need some reassurence again really having it rough


yes, it is rough. I went through it. I think we sometimes turn to thoughts of death, when we are not sufficiently engaged in life.
But I think life is like a pocket full of money. The joy is in the shopping and choosing and spending. If you do it wisely, you run out of 
money but have no regrets. I have to assume that you will feel completely different about death, once you are on your way to a life well lived.
Towards the end of your natural life, you will have very little concern about death. You will be more concerned about the lives of those being left behind. If you were to volunteer at a hospital, hospice or other institution, you would gain valuable experience about this part of life. Visit the sick, bury the dead, etc. Corporal works of mercy.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

ye maybe... at this point i just feel so strange... like nothing makes sense at all yano? even the fact of death and of life.. i feel like i forgot how to do it...


----------

